# BW&R Kits



## birdwater (Sep 17, 2008)

Greetings MLSres,

At the risk of being politically incorrect, . . . although it's never stopped me before . . .

I'd like to announce that the Birdwater & Raspberry Railroad is now offering a line of affordable kits for #1 gauge. There are two ~1/20.3 engine kits, the LUD (Little Ugly Diesel) and a Boxcab. Also two 7/8ths scale kits in the form of a Critter and a Boxcab. The kits are for the superstructure only and designed to fit over a HLW, LGB, or Northwest Shortline motor block, or whatever the builder has to power the loco.


There are 5 rolling stock kits to go with the locomotives, three are generic to both scales and two are better suited to 7/8ths scale. Each wagon kit comes with 2 - 45mm axles/wheels, 4 bearings, and hardware to attach the journals.

The kits are bare-bones, giving hte builder a shape to finish to his taste and an opportunity to all any detail parts (Ozark?) that are needed for the builders line.


Please have a look at http://www.birdwater.com

Best 2U,

B2


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

*RE: BW&R Kits*

Great stuff Bruce! I especially like the cartoon drawings of the locos on your site. How can one describe them without the word cute lol. Model Trains may be intricate, but they are still toys, some people forget that sometimes ;-P My friend Charly and I were at a T.C.A meeting in Nashville and a man who was probably 80 scoffed at us for simply being younger. I thought to myself, "You know Will, that must be the most miserable 80 year old playing with toys that I have ever seen". But train buffs are all nerds, we can't help it. We all proudly wear T-shirts and matching baseball caps with our favorite railroads advertised on them and spend ridiculous amounts of money on model versions of our favorite locomotives. You got my support mister, good job. 

-Will


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

Bruce, you came up in a conversation between the gibby'son and myself just last night. I still have a knock-off of your BBQ bridge. I have to dig out my 7/8" scale LCD and snap a picture of it. I made the models of your Luft Speeder, Turbo Flyer and Wire Flyer back in 93' for the gibby'son.
Keep up the good work! Luv your stuff.
Little Paulie, [email protected]


----------



## birdwater (Sep 17, 2008)

*RE: BW&R Kits*

Hi Will and LP, 

Thanks for yoru comments  Much appreciated. 

Wil - Yes the cartoons are "cute" sort of the antithesis of their huge brawny counterparts on the steel road. I entered my 0-2-0CF in the a model contest at the Dan Diego first San Diego convention and got a report back about two old curmudgeons grousing about it being admitted at all. That's actually half the fun to sort of tweak the nose of those who worship the Holy Bovine of model Railroading. 

LP - BBQ Bridge! It's especially interesting if you run it over a firebox "flicker" circuit on steroids. Luftspeeders - dod you make two of them? Der Gibski sent me one and I have always though that he built it. 

Thanks again for the support, gents! 
B2


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

*RE: BW&R Kits*

Love the Box Cab! Will order soon! 

cale


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Darn you Sir!! I say, Darn you!!










Like I dont have enough small engines on my roster and you have to tempt me by bring these to market!








All I can say is that you had better not be at the Big Train Show in June or I will be forced to liberate a couple of these kits !!!














Nice stuff. Cant wait to see what creations get made from these base kits, I like to boxcab also!


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

Bruce, gibby'son did make a few Luft Speeders. I don't know what yours looks like. I made a match to your drawings that he sent me complete with the 'tiger tail' back then. I think I have pictures of the Jet Engine Geep. If I do, I'll e-mail them.
Question, will we ever grow up?
Little Paulie, [email protected]


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: BW&R Kits*

Bruce, 
Please check your personal e-mail from me related to this topic. I am chomping at the bit to discuss this with you, 
Don.


----------



## birdwater (Sep 17, 2008)

*RE: BW&R Kits*

Hi Don, 

I haven't seen any personal email from you lately, but you can always call me 719-238-7734

B2


----------



## birdwater (Sep 17, 2008)

*RE: BW&R Kits*

Deer Mr Smith, 

Please rest assured that sas of this writing I do not plan to show at the Big Train Show, However, please do visit: http://www.birdwater.com 

B2


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: BW&R Kits*

Bruce, 
I would love to get more info on your kits but when I try to go to your web page I get a 403 error saying I am not authorised to view it?! 

Steve


----------

